# ***OFFICIAL*** José Aldo vs. Chad Mendes Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*


















Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.​*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Aldo finishes this fight, he may be happy defending his title with decision wins nowadays, but he's still a killer and can show this against Mendes.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Aldo has looked lackluster in his last two fights, albeit he had the flu against Hominick so that can be excused. I think Mendes will pose some problems to Aldo with his wrestling and manage to keep the fight on the mat for a good period of time, but in the end Aldo's superior skill should win him a decision. 
Mendes is tough so I dont think he will be finished but there's going to be some damage done in this fight for sure.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Aldo via sprawl and brawl/


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I pray to God Aldo doesn't get wrestlefucked. Fortunately or unfortunately that's all Mendes can do to him so if Aldo can stuff the first few takedowns I think he will finish this fight within two rounds.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

aldo via his very high TTD stats


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Free Fight: Jose Aldo vs. Jonathan Brookins

http://www.ufc.com/media/ufc-wec36-aldo-brookins


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This will be a hard fought UD for Aldo. Will be an interesting fight, that's for sure.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

tap nap or snap said:


> aldo via his very high TTD stats


Iirc, Aldo's sick TDD has been more versus single legs, no? Where he manages a BJ Penn-like hop on one leg...

This fight comes down to Aldo's TDD vs Mendes double legs.

I think Aldo can weather a few rounds, work some leg kicks to take away Mendes' base, and finish the fight in the championship rounds. Though, he'll have to be very precise and careful with leg kicks if he chooses to utilize them as they will expose him to Mendes' double leg strength.

Also, keep in mind from the Michi Omigawa fight, Mendes was pretty gassed by round 3 and was shooting from a mile away and that sh*t will end up with him sleeping from an Aldo knee if he does it in this fight.

But, if Aldo has another bad weight cut and gasses himself, all bets are off ;p


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Aldo meets Waldo:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bringing Maynard is the only x factor her for me. Other than that wildcard I think Mendes takes this fight. Even with Maynard though I still think the cut is taking its toll on Aldo based on a seemingly lacking speed and explosiveness In his last couple outings. I think Aldo's run as fw king is on borrowed time and predict tommorow night that clock runs out. Mendes via wrestlef***.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Bringing Maynard is the only x factor her for me. Other than that wildcard I think Mendes takes this fight. Even with Maynard though I still think the cut is taking its toll on Aldo based on a seemingly lacking speed and explosiveness In his last couple outings. I think Aldo's run as fw king is on borrowed time and predict tommorow night that clock runs out. *Mendes via wrestlef***.*


I'm afraid of that tbh...

If he's smart Mendes will take Also down very early on and wrestle the f*** out of him...he could tire him out for the later rds.

This has a big chance of becoming Silva vs Sonnen 2...with or without a sub.

Still, I believe Also will catch Mendes with a big left.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh please..-_-

Mendes is a poor man's Faber at best.

The only way he wins this fight is if Aldo looks beyond terrible. Im talking Karo Parisiyan painkiller terrible, or BJ Penn at WW terrible.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Oh please..-_-
> 
> Mendes is a poor man's Faber at best.
> 
> The only way he wins this fight is if Aldo looks beyond terrible. Im talking Karo Parisiyan painkiller terrible, or BJ Penn at WW terrible.


Menedes is a much more skilled wrestler than Faber, he is also bigger and stronger than Faber. That said I doubt he has Fabers heart as very few could even be considered in that realm.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Aldo is gonna stop him, and it's going to be awesome. Chad's only path to victory is to rush him take it to the ground and lay on him.

Aldo is super athletic, one of the best athletes in the UFC and I think his scrambling abilities are being overlooked a bit.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

lol skilled.


Mendes is the most basic double legger you will ever see.

His whole game is so based on his natural athleticism it's hideous. He has very little actual skills....which is why he has no offense to speak of.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Menedes is a much more skilled wrestler than Faber, he is also bigger and stronger than Faber. That said I doubt he has Fabers heart as very few could even be considered in that realm.


What he maybe has in wrestling over Faber he lacks in the following:

Heart
Speed
Scrambling ability
Striking
BJJ
Cardio
Experience
Finishing ability


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont think Mendez quite has that shot he speaks off that will take aldo off his feet - Aldo's take down defense is impressive and only when tired he seems to be taken down. 

Mendez will be forced to stand - he is not to bad at it for a fighter with a wrestling base but his low hands and lose style will cost him. Aldo could even work them kicks if he becomes comfortable at defending the takedowns.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

can anyone link me the vBookie thread?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hopefully the bs stand ups don't continue here.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hopefully the bs stand ups don't continue here.


I agree. My next FW champ doesn't deserve this.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone got a link for the vBookie thread on this? Can't find it and I wanna dump creds on this if it's still open.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Take me down to the paradise city!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Been a weird and super quick card I hope Chad can make this a fight before Jose wins.​


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Funny with the whole Rumble situation, this event being sponsored by Burger King LOL.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn, wasn't particulary amped up for this card but seeing Chad enter the cage and Jose with his run this town theme, i'm pumped!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

War Aldo!

Points to Chad for GNR entrance.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Lets go Mendes! Show this man what top tier wrestling looks like!


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Let's go Mendes. Time to start the 2012 Alpha Man run. 145, 135, 125 all belt holders this year!


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yamasaki is the ref.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> Lets go Mendes! Show this man what top tier wrestling looks like!


That's impossible for Mendes, he only has a power double leg to offer.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Things ain't boding well for Mendes..


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Mario speaks Portuguese?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Three takedown attempts and all failed terribly. Aldo via TKO round 2.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Aldo is a goddamn magician. I thought he would at least have been put on his ass with that deep single.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

All Mendes has to offer is wrestling, and it isn't working.

Going to be a long night for Mendes.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

nice fence grab aldo


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Knee LOL.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy Fuckin Shit!!!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

wow wow wow!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

OMFG!!!!! I can't believe it! wow! That is just insane!!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

BWoods said:


> Aldo is a *goddamn magician*. I thought he would at least have been put on his ass with that deep single.


GODDAMN MAGICIAN


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Omfg. 

Wtf.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Was Mendes suppose to give him any competition LOL?


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Hahaha AWESOME


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like Aldo might just get the KOTN now. DAM! All finishes tonight. Awesome subs and KOs. Awesome night.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hands down, the BEST post fight celebration!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn, that might even be Co-KOTN. 

Congrats to Brazil, unbelievable showing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LMAO!


Yeah, like I said Mendes sucks.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Holy shit


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Amazing. Dude is still real deal. Gonna be on top for a long time. Nice.

I wanted Mendes, but props.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Holy $hit snacks!!! That was amazing!!!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

That's twice that Aldo has managed to knock a guy out with a counter knee. Un-*******-believable.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL at Mendes having some great wrestling.

Respect Aldo's TDD.

My God.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> Yeah, like I said Mendes sucks.


Saying he sucks is a bit harsh. Jose is just on another level.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Good night for Brazil. Great KO by Aldo.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Makes me respect Ken-Flo more.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

wow........


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Who's the creep next to Aldo and Rogan? 

Edit: Oh yeah.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

4 first round finishes and 1 third round finish. Awesome.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I retract my statement. Calling him a poor man's Faber is an insult to Faber.

Seriously, has anyone who picked Mendes actually seen the ******* guy fight?

He's easily one of the most negative and ineffective fighters I've ever seen. 

He basically got a title shot predicated on beating a bunch of mid-level old men by doing as little as possible to wear out the clock.

The idea of him beating Aldo to me was insane.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Aldo is really really LUCKY- not about the fight but just that he almost caused a fan riot when he left the cage.

The fans had a better chance than Chad did.​


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Never seen a scene like that before, I don't even like Aldo but that was pretty cool seeing the crowd hold him up, a great visual imo.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL at anyone who thought Mendes had a chance.

All he has is wrestling and he was facing a guy with some of the best TDD in the division. And has every other aspect of MMA in his toolbox.

Respect ALDO! GET OFF THE LAY AND PRAY ARTISTS!!!!


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Brazilian Sweep. Devastating Sweep.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Clearly Maynard helped a lot with that TDD, excellent job Aldo!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He's a true people's champ. He's one of the people that's why he went into the crowd.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

People criticise Fitch, Fitch actually has effective offense.

A typical Mendes strategy against old man


"Dance around, throw a leg or body kick.....stay away......go for a double...throw the guy down.....don't follow him into guard because submission grappling ability is shit........rinse repeat...end of round, secure takedown and stack opponent and do absolutely nothing, stall until end of round".


He's pitiful. Seriously, as soon FW becomes established, guys like Mendes will never be fighting for titles.



Hell, Mendes could barely take Omigawa down....he basically beat him by taking him down once per round in between 3-4 minutes of doing nothing standing.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> GET OFF THE LAY AND PRAY ARTISTS!!!!


It doesn't matter how you win, it's if you win at all.

Not happy Aldo won but that was a great performance. Decent night of fights.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> I retract my statement. Calling him a poor man's Faber is an insult to Faber.
> 
> Seriously, has anyone who picked Mendes actually seen the ******* guy fight?
> 
> ...


Do you play the stock market? I bet your perfect there too.

Jesus, all are idiots but you - the chosen one. Why would anyone question your brilliance?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Not sure who they'll throw at Aldo next. 

Dude is just a beast on a roll though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Clearly Maynard helped a lot with that TDD, excellent job Aldo!


Not really. I mean he helped no doubt.

But Aldo has always had great TDD. In a clip of them training Maynard said Im not going to teach you anything about a sprwal. But I may be able to help with distance and knowing when he will shoot.

Aldo has ALWAYS had great TDD.

Mendes is a lay and pray artist who has fought none of the top of the division.

Thinking he had a good chance is borderline stupid.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

NGen2010 said:


> Do you play the stock market? I bet your perfect there too.
> 
> Jesus, all are idiots but you - the chosen one. Why would anyone question your brilliance?


Because I don't pick scrubby, rightful underdogs over P4P fighters? 


Herp.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter is a bit of an elitist cock, but he knows his MMA, lol.

I only went with Mendes to be different... I admit I never knew enough about the guy to choose him over Aldo, whom I've admittedly watched much more.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> It doesn't matter how you win, it's if you win at all.
> 
> Not happy Aldo won but that was a great performance. Decent night of fights.


Tell that to Jon Fitch. He gets treated a lot different by the UFC because of it.

Matters to me. I'd rather watch exciting fights.

Matters in everything.

Leave.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah no one is going to beat Aldo.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

rygu said:


> Not sure who they'll throw at Aldo next.
> 
> Dude is just a beast on a roll though.


he should move to 155


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I said this fight reminded me of silva v griffin coz ppl were doubting aldo, glad he proved me right!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Frankie can move down and face him after Henderson takes the LW title.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Because I don't pick scrubby, rightful underdogs over P4P fighters?
> 
> 
> Herp.


For sure he is a P4P in the world, but dude - get a grip. Herp? Really. 

Why root for underdogs ever, right.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Does he have anybody left in FW?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Tell that to Jon Fitch. He gets treated a lot different by the UFC because of it.
> 
> Matters to me. I'd rather watch exciting fights.
> 
> ...


And Jon Fitch is still employed by the UFC and has what, two losses and thirteen wins in the UFC?

You're a douchebag and would rather watch thugs brawl than martial artists compete. I don't give a shit what matters to someone like you, who I have so little respect for. All that matters is what goes in the recordbooks. That's what matters, results. Not method.

Go to hell


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Does he have anybody left in FW?


i think Frankie will drop down and try his luck.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Wooooot! Like I said, Aldo is too good at scrambling.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not really. I mean he helped no doubt.
> 
> But Aldo has always had great TDD. In a clip of them training Maynard said Im not going to teach you anything about a sprwal. But I may be able to help with distance and knowing when he will shoot.
> 
> ...


Mendes is so ineffective and so underdeveloped skill wised hes not even an effective "lay and prayer".

Seriously, watch his fights with Omigawa, Yahya and Vasquez....disgraceful stuff.


I consider what Fitch does to be effective and offensive....unlike most people. Same with Ben Askren.

Mendes however, is disgraceful to watch because he simply looks to grind out the clock to compensate for not being able to do anything....try to actually judge his fights critically, you'll find that such little actual MMA happened it'll blow your mind.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

BodyHead said:


> Aldo is gonna stop him, and it's going to be awesome. Chad's only path to victory is to rush him take it to the ground and lay on him.
> 
> Aldo is super athletic, one of the best athletes in the UFC and I think his scrambling abilities are being overlooked a bit.


Rarely do I toot my own horn but.......:thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> And Jon Fitch is still employed by the UFC and has what, two losses and thirteen wins in the UFC?
> 
> You're a douchebag and would rather watch thugs brawl than martial artists compete. I don't give a shit what matters to someone like you, who I have so little respect for. All that matters is what goes in the recordbooks. That's what matters, results. Not method.
> 
> Go to hell


Still employed is a tad different than getting top fights and getting title shots when you earn them

You know MMA about as well as my dog.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mendes was screwed! Ref stood things up far too quickly!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Aldo looked very good.

VERY good. It's obvious he took it seriously this time around. Great performance, great scrambles, great striking, just an incredible athlete. Something HAD to be up with him against Florian.

I'm still not a fan though.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rygu said:


> Not sure who they'll throw at Aldo next.
> 
> Dude is just a beast on a roll though.



They will probably offer Hioki up for slaughter. I think KZ would be more entertaining and probably put up more of a fight though. I'm hoping they sign Takaya as well.

I'd like to see both Koch and Poirier fight Aldo but they are both kids and I'm not sure they are ready for that kind of leap in talent.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> I dont think Mendez quite has that shot he speaks off that will take aldo off his feet - Aldo's take down defense is impressive and only when tired he seems to be taken down.
> 
> Mendez will be forced to stand - he is not to bad at it for a fighter with a wrestling base but his low hands and loose style will cost him. Aldo could even work them kicks if he becomes comfortable at defending the takedowns.


Close enough  

Great win for Aldo - he has at last shown that WEC form in the UFC.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Florian is a good fighter that usually doesn't get credit that he should get. Aldo is a great fighter however and one of the NASTIEST strikers in the game.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn, that was cool! What a finish, what a rush, what a crowd!




OHKO said:


> Looks like Aldo might just get the KOTN now. DAM! All finishes tonight. Awesome subs and KOs. Awesome night.





rygu said:


> Damn, that might even be Co-KOTN.
> 
> Congrats to Brazil, unbelievable showing.


This was crazy, but Barbosa's wheel kick was outstanding.
This should take FOTN tough. 



Rauno said:


> Who's the creep next to Aldo and Rogan?
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah.


That is the best p4p Portuguese translator in mma!



rygu said:


> Not sure who they'll throw at Aldo next.
> 
> Dude is just a beast on a roll though.


Only guy that can beat him is Edgar!



NGen2010 said:


> he should move to 155


No he shouldn't. He's not LW sized.
Watch his fight versus Jonathan Brookins, he was dwarfed.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Aldo gets 49-46 wins and people say he's looking bad.

That shows how good the man is.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

did you all notice how Aldo leveraged the cage grab to thrust into that keen to the face? DQ should have been called and would have been EPIC!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Rauno said:


> Does he have anybody left in FW?


Korean Zombie. I don't know if he can pull off a win but it'll be one hell of an interesting fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Still employed is a tad different than getting top fights and getting title shots when you earn them
> 
> You know MMA about as well as my dog.


Dude you sure take shit personal with her, are you like 16?

I'd also bet one of my testicles she knows more about MMA, than yourself.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> They will probably offer Hioki up for slaughter. I think KZ would be more entertaining and probably put up more of a fight though. I'm hoping they sign Takaya as well.
> 
> I'd like to see both Koch and Poirier fight Aldo but they are both kids and I'm not sure they are ready for that kind of leap in talent.


Takaya kind of scrubbed it out his last time in America.

There really is no talents at 145 that really are capable of challenge Aldo. I think Kenny might be his toughest fight in a long time.

The ONLY person I think who MAY give him a bit of trouble is Tatsuya Kawajiri...who is basically what Chad Mendes SHOULD be...albeit much less athletic...however that much more effective and possessing actual MMA skills.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Still employed is a tad different than getting top fights and getting title shots when you earn them
> 
> You know MMA about as well as my dog.


And you do? I guarantee you I know a lot more about MMA than your lover. I have two black belts, a yellow rope. I train regularly, I know my stuff. Two of my brothers are also professional mixed martial artists that I spar with every chance I get.

I know this sport.

And Jon Fitch is a special case. He doesn't put up with Dana White's shit. He openly dislikes Dana, and when you have someone with a God complex like Dana White, it's going to piss him off. I respect Fitch for that. I can name several other 'boring' fighters who don't get the same treatment and exciting ones who do.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rygu said:


> Dude you sure take shit personal with her, are you like 16?
> 
> I'd also bet one of my testicles she knows more about MMA, then yourself.


she follows me around this place.

its weird.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Ari said:


> And Jon Fitch is still employed by the UFC and has what, two losses and thirteen wins in the UFC?
> 
> You're a douchebag and would rather watch thugs brawl than martial artists compete. I don't give a shit what matters to someone like you, who I have so little respect for. All that matters is what goes in the recordbooks. That's what matters, results. Not method.
> 
> Go to hell


Jon Fitch is NOT a Mixed Martial Artist... he is a wrestler. nothing more. an EXTREMLY GOOD wrestler, but that is all. in all those wins has he shown any real striking? i think GSP turning his face to ground beef and Johnny Hendricks KTFO in one punch shows it. what about submissions? has he shown any if at all? any growth in this area? Jon Fitch may win more, but i myself would rather watch someone who goes out and lays it all out on the line win or lose, then some guy whos only exciting fights are him getting his ass kicked for 25 minutes (GSP), or the one where he got KO'd in 12 seconds (Hendricks).


but again, this is my opinion, you have yours... and you know what they say about opinions? they are like assholes... everyone has one and is usually full of shit.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's hoping Nick Diaz wins his next fight, eh johnny?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I find it funny that someone says ALL THAT matters is getting a win.

Sure it does. That is why Nick Lentz is stuck on the prelims although he had a million fight win streak. That is why Dana tells Fitch to go to hell.

Dana White favors more exciting fighters. It is a proven fact.

So no getting the win isn't the only thing that matters. You have to work twice as hard and win twice as many fights to get title shots. They basically told Mendes no, when he was in line fo a shot. Because they wanted Florian to get the title shot after he got 1 win at 145.

So Ari can dispute these facts, with some opinions. And then call me a douche bag. Then Romeo or Rags or whoever can come save her from nothing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That was the single most beautifully timed knee I have ever seen. I am in awe of how fast he spun out and threw that knee. Look for that to be mimicked by many fighters in future fights.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Takaya kind of scrubbed it out his last time in America.
> 
> There really is no talents at 145 that really are capable of challenge Aldo. I think Kenny might be his toughest fight in a long time.
> 
> The ONLY person I think who MAY give him a bit of trouble is Tatsuya Kawajiri...who is basically what Chad Mendes SHOULD be...albeit much less athletic...however that much more effective and possessing actual MMA skills.


Takaya got screwed and Peralta has since proven he is a UFC quality fighter. I think he would break Crusher's head open he has good TDD and Kawajiri gets dropped a lot. Both guys are proven to be quality enough to be offered up for sacrifice to Aldo though. I really just don't want them pushing these kids up to fight Aldo before they are ready and they are going to have sign some guys as filler defenses to prevent it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> Jon Fitch is NOT a Mixed Martial Artist... he is a wrestler. nothing more. an EXTREMLY GOOD wrestler, but that is all. in all those wins has he shown any real striking? i think GSP turning his face to ground beef and Johnny Hendricks KTFO in one punch shows it. what about submissions? has he shown any if at all? any growth in this area? Jon Fitch may win more, but i myself would rather watch someone who goes out and lays it all out on the line win or lose, then some guy whos only exciting fights are him getting his ass kicked for 25 minutes (GSP), or the one where he got KO'd in 12 seconds (Hendricks).
> 
> 
> but again, this is my opinion, you have yours... and you know what they say about opinions? they are like assholes... everyone has one and is usually full of shit.


His submission grappling and positioning are incredible. I think you don't really give him enough credit. Fitch does some pretty advanced stuff in there, it's just shocking how horrendous his striking defense is. Just because dude's cant hit you after you clinch them and take them down doesn't mean they can't before then.

That was pathetic for Fitch to get starched by a huge, telegraphed haymaker in 7 seconds. Looked like some toughman shit.



osmium said:


> Takaya got screwed and Peralta has since proven he is a UFC quality fighter. I think he would break Crusher's head open he has good TDD and Kawajiri gets dropped a lot. Both guys are proven to be quality enough to be offered up for sacrifice to Aldo though. I really just don't want them pushing these kids up to fight Aldo before they are ready and they are going to have sign some guys as filler defenses to prevent it.


Even before that though, he was starched by Leonard Garstealia and beaten by Cub Swanson. He's looked better since then but his ability to fight in America is questionable at best.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Here's hoping Nick Diaz wins his next fight, eh johnny?


He's got that on lock down.

Almost a 2 to 1 favorite on the books.

He does everything Condit does, better. Besides kicks.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok guys time to stick to the topic. AKA Aldo's KO over Mendes.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Back on topic guys, go start a Fitch thread if you wish.

I never saw that knee coming, no one did. It was perfect. 

In one of the angles you see a photographer just standing there, no camera in hand all 'sigh...not shooting this boring cage grappling sh....WHERE'S MY CAMERA SHIT SHIT SHIT SOOO GETTING FIRED'. Hilarious.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> That was the single most beautifully timed knee I have ever seen. I am in awe of how fast he spun out and threw that knee. Look for that to be mimicked by many fighters in future fights.


Yup, it's about time we saw something like this. There have been countless other fights where fighters break from a similar position and they both step back and reset instead of attacking. It's almost at the point where fighters let their guard down and expect that nothing much will happen on the break, Aldo took full advantage of this and slammed a perfectly timed knee into the face.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Even before that though, he was starched by Leonard Garstealia and beaten by Cub Swanson. He's looked better since then but his ability to fight in America is questionable at best.


It is pretty clear he can't hang at 155 he is middle of the road as far as size goes for 145. His style is all or nothing also he has skills but he is wild and that leads to getting caught every now and then. You see that happen a lot in kickboxing with guys like Manhoef and Badr(both way more skilled but they get caught for the same reason). The guy has ridiculous power for his size and I think that presents way more of a danger for a guy like Aldo than Hioki and Kawajiri do.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He should just try to slim his upper body down. He is only 5'7.

He doesn't need so much bulk. That isn't his game. Quickness and cardio should be his focus. And to stay at 145. There will be better 145ers soon enough. And a lot of 155ers will move down as time goes on.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Dana tells Fitch to go to hell because Fitch tells Dana to piss off. Fitch wants to win, Dana wants Fitch to be more exciting. What do you think Fitch cares more about?. If Fitch loses, he gets cut. If he's "exciting" he takes risks and could end up losing his job. You can't get justifiably cut for winning.

At the end of the day Nutz is right. I don't really care about your definition of "exciting". Excitement is relative, even to Dana. What's exciting to Dana may not be exciting to a bunch of other people. So really then, it's not about "being exciting" it's about doing what makes uncle Dana happy. Even then, all that matters to me is what's on paper and what the judges say, or what the finish is. This isn't a fight, it's a sport. Period.

Once again congrats to Aldo. I don't like the guy at al but he's got some insane skills and is only going to get better. Still a girl can dream though, that he may fall off the rail like many thought he was/would.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

jose aldo held on to the fence to stop that first potential take down. it certainly looked as though chad would of gotten him down if aldo didnt grab the fence...

would it of changed the outcome of the fight? probably not

would the fight ended in spectular fashion in round 1 had chad got aldo down, definately not...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He took him down right after that and Aldo popped right up.

He held on to his back for like a whole minute as if he was in love with Aldo.

Mendes has nothing but bear hugs.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Not saying I was right about Mendes. I was hoping he'd put on a wrestling clinic, but he's really not all that great. I knew in my head that he'd lose, even if my heart wanted him to win. Aldo beat him down, and looked great in the process, but I rolled my eyes when I saw him get carried by the fans. I don't like the guy and never will, but HOLY SHIT is he good.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You are going to get more chances if you are exciting. Guys like Fitch run the risk of getting cut after one or two losses but KZ could probably lose 4 in a row and still be employed. It is all about what you bring to the table most of the fighters in the UFC aren't title contender quality and as soon as you slip into that space where it is questionable your marketability becomes the reason why you have a job.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

osmium said:


> You are going to get more chances if you are exciting. Guys like Fitch run the risk of getting cut after one or two losses but KZ could probably lose 4 in a row and still be employed. It is all about what you bring to the table most of the fighters in the UFC aren't title contender quality and as soon as you slip into that space where it is questionable your marketability becomes the reason why you have a job.


Exactly.

Leanard Garcia anyone? Dan Hardy is still around and on a 4 fight losing streak.

Being exciting matters. No only to me. But to your own career. It is proven.

Wrestling is apart of MMA. And I am fine with different styles. But I'd rather watch a guy who wants to fight and finish. Rather than win on points.

I respect wrestlers. Many of my friends are wrestlers. But if I wanted to watch wrestling I'd be drooling over the chance to watch the NCAA Div 1 tournament.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Stop whining about the fence grab please. Fighters do it, it happens more often than ppl think. It wouldn't have changed the outcome regardless, Mendes got the exact same takedown and what did Aldo do? Popped right back up.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What happens if Fitch has the terrible luck of drawing Ellenberger next? After he gets steamrolled twice in a row what incentive does the UFC have of keeping him around.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Leanard Garcia anyone? Dan Hardy is still around and on a 4 fight losing streak.
> 
> ...


The only reason Leonard Garcia is still around is because he has "wins" over Phan, KZ, and the like. I never agreed with those decisions, but the fact of the matter is they're in the record books as wins.

Dan Hardy is still around because he's a marketable British fighter, and unlike Bisping, he isn't a prick. And he has one of the msot recognizeable hairstylrs in the sport.

The rest I can agree with in principle, osmium makes a good point but the fact of the matter is when you're in the octagon you're going to be more concerned with winning than being exciting, for the sake of your own well being.

Look at guys like Jorge Gurgel for example. 

And you should know I regularly attend collegiate wrestling matches, often times out of state. Glad you at least agree that it has a place in the sport.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

osmium said:


> What happens if Fitch has the terrible luck of drawing Ellenberger next? After he gets steamrolled twice in a row what incentive does the UFC have of keeping him around.


oh c'mon, Fitch won't be cut, ever. People think Dana is stupid but he isn't that stupid.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

One thing though - that fence grab that stopped the slam...would the Knee of happened if Aldo did not cheat? I love Aldo - and expect that was just an on the spot reaction to what was about to happen...not a deliberate breaking of the rules.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

...If anyone really feels a fence grab altered the outcome of the fight...wow...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> And you should know I regularly attend collegiate wrestling matches, often times out of state. Glad you at least agree that it has a place in the sport.


Never said it didn't. No one here did. You just get crazy ideas in your head and act as if people say things they don't.

I respect all fighters. BUt I can watch wrestling matches. I can watch Muay Thai fights. I can watch BJJ tourneys. It is great to have all aspects.

But I don't respect guys who get a take down and do nothing with it. Mendes is the definition of that. Rarely looks to pass guard. Little to no GnP. 

Tito Ortiz, I hate him. But he took fighters down and tried to finish the fight from top position. I at least respect that.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

osmium said:


> What happens if Fitch has the terrible luck of drawing Ellenberger next? After he gets steamrolled twice in a row what incentive does the UFC have of keeping him around.


I think Fitch would lose to Ellenberger. I also think Fitch wouldn't be cut. The fact of the matter is he won so many fights in a row, and has been consistently defeating good competition for so long. I think it'll take more than two or three losses for him to be cut, but that's just me.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Never said it didn't. No one here did. You just get crazy ideas in your head and act as if people say things they don't.
> 
> I respect all fighters. BUt I can watch wrestling matches. I can watch Muay Thai fights. I can watch BJJ tourneys. It is great to have all aspects.
> 
> ...


1) Tone down the testosterone pubertus, I never accused you of saying anything.

2) Agreed.

3) I respect fighters who try and win, finishing doesn't matter.

4) It's all relative. I hate Tito too, the fact that he tried to finish makes no difference to me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> 1) Tone down the testosterone pubertus, I never accused you of saying anything.
> 
> 2) Agreed.
> 
> ...


I really don't care what you respect either.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I really don't care what you respect either.


Then you are free to continue enjoying personal time with your left, or right hand. Or do you switch-hit? Never mind, I don't want that image in my head.

Moving on!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Ari said:


> Then you are free to continue enjoying personal time with your left, or right hand. Or do you switch-hit? Never mind, I don't want that image in my head.
> 
> Moving on!


im ambidextrous in case you were wondering. :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Leanard Garcia anyone? Dan Hardy is still around and on a 4 fight losing streak.
> 
> ...


I watch it but it's pretty poor compared to FILA....FILA Free is surely the highest level wrestling in the world.

Outstanding stuff. Can't wait to see Jordan Borroughs at the Olympics this summer.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ari said:


> Then you are free to continue enjoying personal time with your left, or right hand. Or do you switch-hit? Never mind, I don't want that image in my head.
> 
> Moving on!


Good grief, this bitch is classless.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I watch it but it's pretty poor compared to FILA....FILA Free is surely the highest level wrestling in the world.
> 
> Outstanding stuff. Can't wait to see Jordan Borroughs at the Olympics this summer.


I catch a few Div. 1 wrestling matches a year. My friend was top 10 at 149 in Div 1 for a while. 

I just don't get that excited over wrestling championships. End of the day this is the business of fighting. If a guy is just looking to control his opponent...he isn't fighting.

But hey if you can't punch or kick. Or have no BJJ skills. Why not? If it is in the rules and you can win by laying on top...more power to ya.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> But hey if you can't punch or kick. Or have no BJJ skills. Why not? If it is in the rules and you can win by laying on top...more power to ya.


There you go!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

JuggNuttz said:


> im ambidextrous in case you were wondering. :thumb02:


The questions REALLY is, which is your dominant _foot_?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Ari said:


> 1) Tone down the testosterone pubertus, I never accused you of saying anything.
> 
> 2) Agreed.
> 
> ...


i respectfully disagree.... (just remember my asshole comment) i respect a fighter who goes out and tries to win in a convincing fashion, then one who just goes out to not lose.... call this a sport and only winning matters... but thats false! its like every other Sport in America, why do you think they did away with the Neutral Zone Trap in Hockey? Changes to protect WR's and QB's in football and relax on Pass Interferance? i dont pay attention to basketball, but i remember some changes to the rules about making it more exciting.... The Olympics USED to be true sports, till McDonalds and Coke and a billion other companies became sponsors. "Sports" in America and even world wide now is a business... money comes first.. hate it all you want, its still the truth. someone like Chris Leben who brings it every single fight, and will do it on short notice, will always have a job. just like the janitor at a store... he's always there and never complains. now a salesman at said store has decent numbers, but always complains and butts heads with upper managment... is much more likley to get fired. sounds like a certain Jon Fitch? talk all you want about wins... this is still a business first... if no one cares about you and you win... your not gonna be a headline guy... put on fights people always seem to talk about win or lose? your gonna be on the PPV and make more money!


We will never have to have a convo like this about Jose Aldo tho, cuz the guy just brings it and fights hard and is exciting all the damn time!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I catch a few Div. 1 wrestling matches a year. My friend was top 10 at 149 in Div 1 for a while.
> 
> I just don't get that excited over wrestling championships. End of the day this is the business of fighting. If a guy is just looking to control his opponent...he isn't fighting.
> 
> But hey if you can't punch or kick. Or have no BJJ skills. Why not? If it is in the rules and you can win by laying on top...more power to ya.


The thing is, dudes that can punch or kick or have BJJ skills are sometimes boring to.

Not every fight can be a thriller.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Good grief, this bitch is classless.


You calling somebody classless, would be like Anthony Johnson calling a guy out for not making weight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> The thing is, dudes that can punch or kick or have BJJ skills are sometimes boring to.
> 
> Not every fight can be a thriller.


Not every fight can be a thriller.

But at least guys who can do multiple things are trying to finish. Or at least inflict damage. 

As much as this is a sport, I like to think these guys are fighting still. Which they are...that why we call them fights.

If a guy takes a guy down and does nothing with the takedown. Just sits in a guy's guard. I really don't see where the "fighting" is. At least try to pass. Try to GnP. 

Stalling is dumb. 

I'm not a fan of Leonard Garcia. Just because he throws bombs all the time doesn't mean he is exciting. But I like to watch guys who are at least going for something and trying to win rather than playing not to lose. 

I respect that they want to give us a show. That they want the fans to be entertained. 

If it was all about wins or losses, a lot of guys would be in teh UFC, and a lot of guys in the UFC would be cut. 

If you are passing guard and trying to sub or GnP after you get your take downs...great. I'm all for that. But some guys are just happy to be on top. Because in this dumb scoring system being on top can score you pts. Even if the guy on bottom isn't hurt at all and drilling elbows into your head.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm just saying that criticizing wrestling as a whole is misguided. There are boring fighters of all styles.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I watched the fight today, and that knee was straight out of hell. Great fight!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I think Chael should run into the Brazilian audience like Aldo did once he beats Silva. Now THAT would be interesting.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

_Jose Aldo's UFC 142 victory means he now has 11-straight wins under the Zuffa banner, tying him with Royce Gracie for second-most all time._


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

I never was a big fan of Aldo. Still ain't. I guess I'll never be.

That being said, damn that kid is good. Despite not being a fan, I can still admire the ridiculous amount of talent he shows with every fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Coq de Combat said:


> I never was a big fan of Aldo. Still ain't. I guess I'll never be.
> 
> That being said, damn that kid is good. Despite not being a fan, I can still admire the ridiculous amount of talent he shows with every fight.


Same here, i respect him and think nobody's touching him at FW but i don't particulart care for him. His beat Urijah, Kenny and Chad now.  Everybody who i wanted to get the belt.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I keep wondering why Rogan was gloating P4P about this guy. He's fought great talent and still came out on top. I'm starting to understand. Jose is a serious deal. A flush knee strike is a nightmare to a wrestler, and perhaps anybody but the talent level of Aldo pulling one off leaves no question mark...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Surprised to hear so many people dislike him.

Maynard said he is one of the most humble guys he has ever met. Doesn't do it for the fame or money. Works very hard. You could tell by the ay he ran into the crowd. He wanted to share the victory with the Brazilian fans. In today's world not many guys would do that. That is like some old school kind of stuff where security isn't suffocating. 

Kid is exciting. Humble. Doesn't talk shit. Always a happy little dude. I don't see what isn't to like.

And he is only 25 years old. He is only going to get better, which is scary.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Same here, i respect him and think nobody's touching him at FW but i don't particulart care for him. His beat Urijah, Kenny and Chad now.  Everybody who i wanted to get the belt.


Well, it's not like I dislike him or so.. Just never really liked him enough to call myself a fan. He's a very good fighter and will probably stay at the top for a long time to come, I'm just not really loving him like so many others.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought aldo would get a KO by a knee in the 1st, and won a million credits on that thought, but it was crazy to actually see it come to pass. aldo's TDD is off the charts, hopefully ppl respect it more. also I'm glad to hear he's dropped some weight, I think bulking up slowed him down some for his last 2 fights.

side note, the fence grab was blatant cheating, if he'd done it before in the fight i'd say deduct a point for sure. but on the other side of the coin, if that take down was successful i think he'd have poped right back up and the fight still would've been his


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Surprised to hear so many people dislike him.
> 
> Maynard said he is one of the most humble guys he has ever met. Doesn't do it for the fame or money. Works very hard. You could tell by the ay he ran into the crowd. He wanted to share the victory with the Brazilian fans. In today's world not many guys would do that. That is like some old school kind of stuff where security isn't suffocating.
> 
> ...


Exactly. He went to train and learn how to fight with nothing but a sleeping bag apparently. Has been gracious with all his success and works hard. How anyone can dislike him is beyond me.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

tap nap or snap said:


> I thought aldo would get a KO by a knee in the 1st, and won a million credits on that thought, but it was crazy to actually see it come to pass. aldo's TDD is off the charts, hopefully ppl respect it more. also I'm glad to hear he's dropped some weight, I think bulking up slowed him down some for his last 2 fights.
> 
> side note, the fence grab was blatant cheating, if he'd done it before in the fight i'd say deduct a point for sure. but on the other side of the coin, if that take down was successful i think he'd have poped right back up and the fight still would've been his


Nice bet!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

But wait guys! Aldo's weakness is a high level wrestler! Even though he's never shown anything other than fantastic takedown defense and scrambling ability.

Even though that was never anything but conjecture.

Clearly, if a dude is really good at striking, a wrestler is inherently a stylistic nightmare for him. :confused03:


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I will never even consider to bet against Aldo again at least not for a long time. Mendes is a beast of a wrestler and had nothing on Aldo. The speed at which Aldo turned and threw that knee to finish the fight was incredible.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just noticed how Aldo grabbed Mendes' right wrist with his right hand, right before he turned around... Hence leaving him open to the knee - Beautiful little detail! :O


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

That was a awesome finish. At first it thought the round had ended and that Aldo had ran into the crowd when the fight was still on ha ha, pretty glad that didn't happen!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Working with Maynard paid off dividends psychologically. If he couldn't take em down it would be pretty difficult for someone a lot smaller to do it + he learned a new technique. He spun around and side stepped while pushing Mendez head down. Beautiful technique. 

What was shocking was how quickly he was able to capitalize on an opening. That knee was lightening fast. Even Mendez didn't know what hit em.

Jose looked pumped up. Much better weight cut and the energy from the crowd fueled him. He was much slower against Hominick...yet he still fought all five rounds. 

The Jose we saw on Saturday night was a lethal machine who's quick and deadly. I'd like to take one of those leg kicks to see how it feels.

Who kicks harder...Barboza or Aldo...hehe.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I pray to God Aldo doesn't get wrestlefucked.


Well, luckily that didn't happen.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

*Maynard about Aldo: “He was perfect”*



> One of the toughest guys in the UFC and star of the best fight of 2011, Gray Maynard came down to Rio de Janeiro exclusively to help the featherweight champion of the organization, Jose Aldo, for his title defense, which happened yesterday (14th), at UFC 142. On the backstage of the event, TATAME talked quickly with the American.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Coq de Combat said:


> I never was a big fan of Aldo. Still ain't. I guess I'll never be.
> 
> That being said, damn that kid is good. Despite not being a fan, I can still admire the ridiculous amount of talent he shows with every fight.


Why arnt you a fan?


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Why arnt you a fan?


I don't know. He fell under my radar for the longest time, and now that he's up there as #1 at 145, it feels like I found the party too late.


----------

